# How many cats?



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

How many cats came from the factory in a 2006? Mine came without any and I need to replace them for CA smog. I've spent an hour Googling this and can't find anything on it.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a pic of an 05-06 full stock exhaust. They came with one cat off each manifold.

Larry


----------



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

Two sounds right. This one article has thrown me off, but it discusses the 2004..."Once underneath the GTO, we can see the stock system, which measures 2.25 inches in diameter and has a total of four catalytic converters; clearly not the optimum setup for good exhaust flow"
It's here: 2004 Pontiac GTO Header Installation - GM High-Tech Performance Magazine

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've only got one cat. His name is Randy  

Bear


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

2004 had different exhaust then the 05-06. The 05-06 only has 2 cats right after the exhaust manifolds (or headers) as shown by AlaGreyGoat


----------



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> 2004 had different exhaust then the 05-06. The 05-06 only has 2 cats right after the exhaust manifolds (or headers) as shown by AlaGreyGoat


Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They all had two cats right one after each side's manifolds. It's past that they're a little different but just is size pipe, muffler type and location.


----------



## Cals (Jul 13, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> They all had two cats right one after each side's manifolds. It's past that they're a little different but just is size pipe, muffler type and location.


Thanks!


----------

